# Gym manager told me to put a shirt on



## Kellkell26 (Dec 9, 2020)

2nd time now I was told to put a shirt on by the new dikey gym manager. I was wearing the high-waisted gym shark pants and sports bra. She said only "2 fingers" of midriff can show like its ****ing high school or something. Meanwhile the owner has a Instagram of her in a bra and booty shorts working out! Should I complain? With the high waisted pants there really wasn't a lot of skin showing...Ive seen a lot of other women wearing more revealing clothes! She also told me to go in a changing room when I was changing in the locker room once. I wasn't walking around naked, I was just changing out of my work clothes, why should I have to go into another room or bathroom stall to do that? Ugh! #endrant


----------



## Trump (Dec 9, 2020)

I would have to see the outfit to give a fair opinion, does seem harsh though


----------



## Charger69 (Dec 9, 2020)

Kellkell26 said:


> 2nd time now I was told to put a shirt on by the new dikey gym manager. I was wearing the high-waisted gym shark pants and sports bra. She said only "2 fingers" of midriff can show like its ****ing high school or something. Meanwhile the owner has a Instagram of her in a bra and booty shorts working out! Should I complain? With the high waisted pants there really wasn't a lot of skin showing...Ive seen a lot of other women wearing more revealing clothes! She also told me to go in a changing room when I was changing in the locker room once. I wasn't walking around naked, I was just changing out of my work clothes, why should I have to go into another room or bathroom stall to do that? Ugh! #endrant



I can’t say whether it is right or wrong because I wasn’t there, however the gym manager can use their discretion ( whether or not we agree).  The gym may be going for a certain crowd and expecting people to dress a certain way.  
If that is the look that you enjoy, then I would probably look for another gym where you can enjoy it. 
The present gym that I go to is more of a hardcore/ bodybuilding gym and you can walk around half naked.  I know that my previous gym was more of a family type gym and the dress code was more conservative.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 9, 2020)

I go to YMCA which is very family oriented, and I have seen girls in tiny sports bras there. Sounds like a manager is being overly controlling. I'd definitely let the owner know what is going on at least.

She may support you or defend the manager, that should help guide your decision to stay or not.


----------



## CJ (Dec 9, 2020)

She sounds like an a$$hole, just looking for something to complain about. 

Does your gym have clearly stated rules on dress code?


----------



## snake (Dec 9, 2020)

Trump said:


> I would have to see the outfit to give a fair opinion, does seem harsh though



No one saw that coming. LOL


----------



## lfod14 (Dec 9, 2020)

Kellkell26 said:


> 2nd time now I was told to put a shirt on by the new dikey gym manager. I was wearing the high-waisted gym shark pants and sports bra. She said only "2 fingers" of midriff can show like its ****ing high school or something. Meanwhile the owner has a Instagram of her in a bra and booty shorts working out! Should I complain? With the high waisted pants there really wasn't a lot of skin showing...Ive seen a lot of other women wearing more revealing clothes! She also told me to go in a changing room when I was changing in the locker room once. I wasn't walking around naked, I was just changing out of my work clothes, why should I have to go into another room or bathroom stall to do that? Ugh! #endrant



I would, especially given what you said of the gym owner. I'd get in touch with her directly, ask if they're going to be the next "judgement zone" or something. Like you said, seems like she's targeting you. You have separate changing rooms within your locker rooms?


----------



## Sicwun88 (Dec 9, 2020)

Please post pics so I can study the problem!


----------



## Kellkell26 (Dec 9, 2020)

Id post a picture but I don't know how. I dont have big boobs so it wasn't revealing imo.


----------



## ccpro (Dec 9, 2020)

Having not read previous replies, I always work out better when I can see more of myself (not now of course because I'm fat bastard) but you see your muscles and gereral physicality as it responds to positive stress.  Unless you were showing "nauty bits" I would wear whats comfortable.


----------



## tinymk (Dec 9, 2020)

I would simply say, put a shirt on and get back to work..Do you think if you complain it is going to change what has already happened.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Dec 10, 2020)

Kellkell26 said:


> Id post a picture but I don't know how. I dont have big boobs so it wasn't revealing imo.



It's there gym,
There rules
Like  Tiny said...just put a shirt on and keep training!


----------



## Seeker (Dec 10, 2020)

She has a boner for you


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 10, 2020)

Seeker said:


> She has a boner for you



This was my thought. Or jealous


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 10, 2020)

Seeker said:


> She has a boner for you



Honestly since she said the manager is "dikey," from a psychological perspective- yeah it is probably a reaction formation defense mechanism because she is attracted to you.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 10, 2020)

I can't frequent commercial gyms too often... too many complaints on me when I strip down to my underwear in front of the mirrors.


----------



## Kellkell26 (Dec 10, 2020)

I wear a bit more now. Reasoning for sports bra to begin with, less laundry. If the dress code was posted and everyone else was covered up I wouldn't have been mad. But seeing other women walking around and never hearing about this "dresscode" till recently didnt sit right. Ill just go to that location for certain things from now on I guess


----------



## JAXNY (Dec 10, 2020)

Sounds like something that would happen in a planet fitness


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 10, 2020)

She’s obviously jealous.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Dec 10, 2020)

Kellkell26 said:


> Id post a picture but I don't know how. I dont have big boobs so it wasn't revealing imo.



When you find out how to post a picture?
Let me know, 
Or someone let us know?
I've never figured this out!


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 10, 2020)

in the early 90s woman wore leggings or short bike shorts with a gstring over them and a sports bra.

to the gym to the store like it aint no thing 

tell butch to F off


----------



## Big Mikey (Dec 10, 2020)

Sounds like Planet Fitness.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 10, 2020)

Sounds like you're either in such good shape that the manager is jealous, or you're in such bad shape that you're freaking out the other gym members...

Which is it?


----------



## creekrat (Dec 10, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> When you find out how to post a picture?
> Let me know,
> Or someone let us know?
> I've never figured this out!




I use Imgur and upload all my pics as hidden.  On your computer you can then click on the pic and and you want to copy the "BBCode" and paste it to your thread or reply.


----------



## Solomc (Dec 10, 2020)

she's definitely jealous.


----------



## Cubanfitmodel (Dec 10, 2020)

Lol I got into trouble for wearing boots and grunting while working out the other day. Lol ur not alone


----------



## MrInsensitive (Dec 11, 2020)

Kellkell26 said:


> 2nd time now I was told to put a shirt on by the new dikey gym manager. I was wearing the high-waisted gym shark pants and sports bra. She said only "2 fingers" of midriff can show like its ****ing high school or something. Meanwhile the owner has a Instagram of her in a bra and booty shorts working out! Should I complain? With the high waisted pants there really wasn't a lot of skin showing...Ive seen a lot of other women wearing more revealing clothes! She also told me to go in a changing room when I was changing in the locker room once. I wasn't walking around naked, I was just changing out of my work clothes, why should I have to go into another room or bathroom stall to do that? Ugh! #endrant



Nah man. She's messing with you because she's jelly!! Haters gonna hate homie. Plus gymshark is my shizzzz!!!! And I bet you rock TF out of it! Hell yes complain. Not to her. Go above her head. Point out inconsistencies and hypocrisy of this dyke and mention the rules she says you violate but how you're the only one catching heat. I've been in this situation wearing gymshark stringers. They're jelly Chica


----------



## MrInsensitive (Dec 11, 2020)

I just peeped it Kelly. She's jelly 1k$  and she probably wants to hit it. Maybe that's her being a boy. You know how children pick on the ones they like. Lol. Sounds familiar.


----------



## Trump (Dec 11, 2020)

I got in trouble yesterday squatting in my leopard print thong. Nowhere in the rules does it say I can’t


----------



## MrInsensitive (Dec 11, 2020)

Trump said:


> I got in trouble yesterday squatting in my leopard print thong. Nowhere in the rules does it say I can’t



I just died dude.:32 (12):
Bahahaha


----------



## Kellkell26 (Dec 11, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Sounds like you're either in such good shape that the manager is jealous, or you're in such bad shape that you're freaking out the other gym members...
> 
> Which is it?



Well being obese these days means we are "brave" and "body positive" and "girl power" so I doubt she would of said something if I was obese lol


----------



## Kellkell26 (Dec 11, 2020)

Trump said:


> I got in trouble yesterday squatting in my leopard print thong. Nowhere in the rules does it say I can’t



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Trump (Dec 11, 2020)

check your inbox 



Kellkell26 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## creekrat (Dec 11, 2020)

Trump said:


> I got in trouble yesterday squatting in my leopard print thong. Nowhere in the rules does it say I can’t



Wearing nothing but a banana hammock adds a good 10-15 lbs to each of the big 3 lifts.  Double that if you also have a mullet and a fumanchu


----------



## MrInsensitive (Dec 12, 2020)

Kellkell26 said:


> Well being obese these days means we are "brave" and "body positive" and "girl power" so I doubt she would of said something if I was obese lol


That’s exactly the truth. I face this crap every day. Some scrawny punk will walk in, cutoff 2 sizes too big but I’m the asshole if I rock a drop armhole hoodie. It sucks. 
I bet you a million she’s a democrat.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 12, 2020)

Whoa,whoa whoa.....WTF...on what planet can a women not wear whatever she wants to in the gym? 

Gotta be her problem.  As stated above she's jealous or even more probably her girlfriend, partner, whatever, found you attractive and that's pissing her off.  If it were a dude working the desk it probably would have been more like " shit, she's wearing clothes...oh well".  

*The take home:*  Those that are beyond your level don't criticize you.  

She doesn't realize the compliment she inadvertantly gave you.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Dec 12, 2020)

That's facts  ^^^^^


----------



## Rhino99 (Dec 12, 2020)

If she doesnt do this to others then id say shes jealous or doesnt like you for whatever reason.
I would def. see the manager with her own instagram pic in hand.

Also, arent locker rooms for changing? Is this a co-ed locker room or no?


----------



## Rhino99 (Dec 12, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> When you find out how to post a picture?
> Let me know,
> Or someone let us know?
> I've never figured this out!




Go here and create an account

https://imgbb.com/

upload pics
then go to all the pics and open one up
scroll to bottom
click embed codes
find bblin full
highlight and select and post that here


----------



## MrInsensitive (Dec 12, 2020)

You know the more I think about it the more I convince myself she probably actually likes you. Maybe she can’t focus with you walking around. Maybe she’s tired of being soaking wet after you leave. Who knows. Lol. I dare you to hit on her and record what her reaction is. I’ve got $10 on it. She likes you.


----------



## CJ (Dec 12, 2020)

Rhino99 said:


> Go here and create an account
> 
> https://imgbb.com/
> 
> ...



Don't even need an account. This is what I do too.


----------



## mirahan (Dec 17, 2020)

You said it all when you said the gym manager was a SHE.
You probably rocked your outfit and she can't do the same.
Women usually hate other women who are better looking than them.


----------



## BrotherIron (Dec 17, 2020)

Women are catty as hell.  If I was you I'd rock something skimpier just to piss her off.


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 17, 2020)

Like others have said, I can not decide who's side I am on without seeing a pic. I find it easiest to post pics through the tapatalk app. Or text it to a member here to post for you. 
We are all just shooting into the dark without seeing what's up.


----------



## BigBoyFifty (Dec 19, 2020)

She is mirin you. Clearly jealous of your gains brah duh


----------



## Kellkell26 (Dec 19, 2020)

Gymshark https://imgur.com/a/0ncP7Hr
I was wearing this. Sister gave it to me for my birthday


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 19, 2020)

Kellkell26 said:


> Gymshark https://imgur.com/a/0ncP7Hr
> I was wearing this. Sister gave it to me for my birthday



My gym would let you wear this. Let me know if you need the address...


----------



## BrotherIron (Dec 19, 2020)

Damn near all the women in my gym dress like this.  Hell, many of them are in their suits on the weekends practicing posing.


----------



## Jin (Dec 19, 2020)

Kellkell26 said:


> Gymshark https://imgur.com/a/0ncP7Hr
> I was wearing this. Sister gave it to me for my birthday



I’m super offended by how good you look.


----------



## dragon1952 (Dec 19, 2020)

Absolutely nothing wrong with that. I'd say virtually all the women that train at our gym wear something very similar.


----------



## CJ (Dec 19, 2020)

Kellkell26 said:


> Gymshark https://imgur.com/a/0ncP7Hr
> I was wearing this. Sister gave it to me for my birthday



If I were a member, I'd demand that manager to be fired!!!!  :32 (20):

There's nothing wrong with what you're wearing, in fact it looks really good on you. Clothes like that are common. It's a HER problem with you, not your clothes, for whatever reason.


----------



## permabulker (Dec 19, 2020)

I have seen a woman In nothing but a bra and shorts so small I had to double look to check they weren’t underwear. And no one batted an eyelid except me. 

I can’t believe a manager would complain about an outfit so stereotypical and minor. She’s either an angry lesbian who finds you attractive and hopes the conflict will bring her attention. Or just catty and jealous...


----------



## stonetag (Dec 19, 2020)

Kellkell26 said:


> Gymshark https://imgur.com/a/0ncP7Hr
> I was wearing this. Sister gave it to me for my birthday


I see women with that exact style everyday at my gym, and when I say see, I mean it! Great shape!


----------



## creekrat (Dec 19, 2020)

If she had a problem with that then she has some other major issues going on. Either she was tempted by you, intimidated by you or wants to hold authority over you. Absolutely nothing wrong with what you were wearing


----------



## Seeker (Dec 19, 2020)

Yeah this is 99%  of the ladies in a Southern CA gym.  Absolutely nothing wrong.


----------



## DOOM (Dec 19, 2020)

You look fantastic! The gym manager is definitely jealous!


----------



## Charger69 (Dec 19, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Yeah this is 99%  of the ladies in a Southern CA gym.  Absolutely nothing wrong.



At the SoCal family gyms.  I just started going to mire of a hard core gym.  They would ask why you are wearing so much.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 19, 2020)

Charger69 said:


> At the SoCal family gyms.  I just started going to mire of a hard core gym.  They would ask why you are wearing so much.



Man I just got back from gym where everything is outside and all the women were training hard and wearing similar to what she has. Different styles of course. The ladies out here take their lifting seriously


----------



## Charger69 (Dec 20, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Man I just got back from gym where everything is outside and all the women were training hard and wearing similar to what she has. Different styles of course. The ladies out here take their lifting seriously



LA área??


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Dec 20, 2020)

You look great. If I saw you at the gym I'd think hmm I like her outfit not she should put a shirt on


----------



## Xxplosive (Dec 21, 2020)

Kellkell26 said:


> 2nd time now I was told to put a shirt on by the new dikey gym manager. I was wearing the high-waisted gym shark pants and sports bra. She said only "2 fingers" of midriff can show like its ****ing high school or something. Meanwhile the owner has a Instagram of her in a bra and booty shorts working out! Should I complain? With the high waisted pants there really wasn't a lot of skin showing...Ive seen a lot of other women wearing more revealing clothes! She also told me to go in a changing room when I was changing in the locker room once. I wasn't walking around naked, I was just changing out of my work clothes, why should I have to go into another room or bathroom stall to do that? Ugh! #endrant



Sucks to be hot. Lot of shamelessly jealous people in the world.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Dec 21, 2020)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> You look great. If I saw you at the gym I'd think hmm I like her outfit not she should put a shirt on


Nice friggin arms sister! Nooiiiceee


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 21, 2020)

You should go sports bra and booty shorts next time you're there. Stick it to the man!


----------



## Solomc (Dec 21, 2020)

Your gym must be the lamest place on the face of the earth. Or at least the manager is. You look great and don't change. I wished you worked out at my gym. Your Killing it!!!


----------



## Xxplosive (Dec 21, 2020)

Kellkell26 said:


> Gymshark https://imgur.com/a/0ncP7Hr
> I was wearing this. Sister gave it to me for my birthday



Totally normal and appropriate outfit for a chick in shape to wear. Your gym manager hates her life and looks at a razor blade and then her wrist every time she's in front of the mirror.

Keep doing you and go above her to complain if it's not her own privately owned gym.

If all else fails, Tonya Harding is currently not employed and looking for work...


----------



## Kellkell26 (Dec 22, 2020)

Yeah she does look like a bull dike lol. When I see a woman or man really in shape at the gym, it inspires me to workout harder! I can post a before when I was 40lbs overweight. I know what its like to be fat and the only time I was intimidated was when I was in a new gym and didn't know where shit was or didn't know how to work a certain machine


----------



## Xxplosive (Dec 22, 2020)

Just tell her you will cover up your midsection if she's covers up her face and her sexual preference.


----------



## Kraken (Dec 27, 2020)

Well we know the gym was not a Planet Fitness. She is wayyyy too young and i shape for that place.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Jun 15, 2021)

Based and common sense pilled manager


----------



## midevil (Jun 15, 2021)

That's a catty move by a jealous female.

Can you go over her head?


----------



## transcend2007 (Jun 15, 2021)

My gym rules ... and we have literally all fitness and age levels (with everything from bikinis to full sweats) ... I find it interesting that those who would be the outfit NAZI's ... are typically the ones who could never pull off looking fantastic in outfit like that and don't want anyone else to either ...


----------



## MrBafner (Jun 15, 2021)

Not even tight booty shorts .. should have just told him to go fk himself.
Seriously, you look overdressed compared to many haha


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Jun 15, 2021)

I guess unless I had other gym options I'd play it safe, at least when that person is around. Escalating it could end up with you losing your membership or generally discouraged from showing your face there. If its just some minimum wage desk person chances are they will move on to a different job before long anyway.


----------

